# Picture needs a title...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

What would Brazos Bend trip be without gator shots? I know the light was brutal, but I liked the pose.

Possible titles...

Got Cookie?
S'up?
Koru the interro-gator
Gator-girl
Rusty the insta-gator


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Looks like Archie Bunker havin a bad day!! lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

May I help you?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

LOL, Rusty! 

"You lookin at me?"


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Feed Me.
Nice photo BTW.


----------



## my3peas (Jan 9, 2007)

"Come to Mama"


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Honey, isn't supper ready YET??? !!!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Say what?
Who you calling grouch?


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

"You want a piece of me?"


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Got any face cream? My pores are dry...


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

This IS my best smile.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Well wouldn't ya know, I'm *rusted* in place. 

_(Hey Rusty, go answer the questionnaire! Please. rosesm  )_


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Fangs a Lot!

Try Monarch Dental...

Smile!


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> Feed Me.


Or Feed me Seymour!

You want a piece of me?

Dare you to come a little closer and say that.

Sure you can take my picture but it will cost you and arm and a leg.


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

I thought so.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Guess what I'm doing in the water right now...... hehehe


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*how about...*

I ate your honor student

or

No, I haven't seen fluffy.

or

Those boots aren't made out of what I think they are, are they?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful!

or

Don't hate me because I ate beautiful!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I CAN catch you! 
Mike


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Go ahead make my day


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

"You talkin' to me !?!??? "


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

Belt and Shoes? I got your belt and shoes right here buddy!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*How about...*

Nutria - the other white meat.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

"MMMMMMMMMM! I think yore gonna taste like chikken!"


"Pleeeeeezzzze! Come a little closer and take this TWIG out of my SNOUT!"


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

"Big, Bad Green Luvin' Machine"


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

"Kiss me quick!"


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

Does this color bring out my eyes?


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

"You're the one havin' a bad hair day."


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Whoa, I should have never had that last _drink._ (fill in the blank)


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Ummm...*

Bobby, you date's here.

or

I am the complaint department


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

I think I'd like to have you for dinner!!!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

"pardon me but would you have any grey pupon"


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I smell dinner!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

And the winner is! or And the winner is? That is meant as an entry and a question! Do with as deemed approriate.


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

You want it when?


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

" You gotta problem with that "


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

"Where's Ryan?"



_(Where is he anyway, he's missing out! lol
Oh dear, I now owe Mont a weeks pay for trivia posts. Pay Pal coming your way shortly, Mont. I am never going to catch up!)_


----------

